# SPORTEX Ruten



## Nelson (14. Juli 2007)

Hallo.

kann mir jemand sagen wie die neuen SPORTEX-ruten sind.
ich interessiere mich speziell für die Kev-Spinnrute.
wie sind die wurfgewichtsangaben bei SPORTEX zu verstehen???
da steht nur z.B. Wg. 35g -> ist das das optimale oder das maximale Wurfgewicht?

tight lines!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: SPORTEX Ruten*

Das optimale WG.
Zu den neuen (sofern es denn neue sind) kann ich aber nichts sagen.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: SPORTEX Ruten*

Mich würde interessieren, ob schon jemand etwas über neue Fliegenruten weiß?


----------



## Nelson (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: SPORTEX Ruten*

aha aha das optimale also...
hmmm....die köder die ich zum leichten hechtfischen benutze sind so im bereich von 14 - 20g - könnte man die noch gut mit der rute werfen und gefühlvoll führen bei einer wg.-angabe von 35g???

war auf der seite von sportex - da war nichts zu lesen von fliegenruten...

tight lines !


----------



## Bellyboatangler (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: SPORTEX Ruten*

Die Ruten von Sportex sind beruehmt das sie etwas steifer sind. Wie die neuen sind , kann ich nicht sagen. Wenn auf den alten jedenfalls 35g draufsteht, kannst normal bis 50g werfen. Wird wohl bei der neuen Serie das gleiche sein. Wenn was fuers Leben haben willst, dann kauf Dir ne Sportex.


----------



## Ullov Löns (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: SPORTEX Ruten*

Die Rute die du meinst, ist vermutlich die 3053 in 3m mit 35g WG.

Die neuen 3053 haben einen kräftigeren Blank als die alten Kevspins. 

Die Rute ist definitiv nichts für größere Wobbler. Leichte kleine Gummifische und Spinner bis Gr.4 lassen sich hervorragend führen und werfen. Bei ca. 30g fängt die Rute an sich beim Werfen überlastet anzufühlen, allerdings kann man auch noch 50g-Pilker werfen, aber werfen und Führung macht dann nicht mehr soviel Spass. Sie hat reichlich Rückrat. Ich habe mit ihr schon Hechte ü95 ohne Probleme landen können.

Uli


----------



## Nelson (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: SPORTEX Ruten*

@sundvogel

na das hört sich doch net schlecht an!!!!!!!
also stellen deiner meinung nach die wurfgewichtsangaben eher das maximum dar? hab ich das richtig verstanden?
also es soll schon ne leichte hechtrute sein. für mittlere wobbler.

die fliegenruten hab ich gesehen bei
www.cmw-angeln.de.

ne fliegenrute von sportex täte mich ja auch reizen


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: SPORTEX Ruten*



Nelson schrieb:


> also stellen deiner meinung nach die wurfgewichtsangaben eher das maximum dar? hab ich das richtig verstanden?
> also es soll schon ne leichte hechtrute sein. für mittlere wobbler.


Für die alte 3053 ist die Angabe das Maximum, was sie noch voll und sauber wirft. Darüber wirds ungenau und unschön.

Für richtig-Hecht ist die 3053 eigentlich ein bischen "dünn". Nicht daß es nicht geht, aber die 40g+ und mehr Wobbler oder GuFis funzen nicht. Dafür ist eigentlich ihre verschollene nicht mehr im Programm enthaltene große Schwester, die 3054 die richtige.
Nebenbei so ziemlich die allerbeste Universalrute für das Spektrum Forelle bis Hecht. Und das meine nicht nur ich von der! :m


----------



## Chrizzi (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: SPORTEX Ruten*



Bellyboatangler schrieb:


> Die Ruten von Sportex sind beruehmt das sie etwas steifer sind.


 
Da fällt mir spontan als absolutes Gegenteil die Sportex Twister ein... aber das gehört hier ja nicht her .


----------



## Ullov Löns (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: SPORTEX Ruten*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Für die alte 3053 ist die Angabe das Maximum, was sie noch voll und sauber wirft. Darüber wirds ungenau und unschön.
> 
> Nebenbei so ziemlich die allerbeste Universalrute für das Spektrum Forelle bis Hecht. Und das meine nicht nur ich von der! :m


 
:q:q:q

Das meine ich auch. Wobei der Drill von größeren Hechten weniger das Problem ist, als das begrenzte WG.

Wohin ich auch zum angeln fahre, meine 3053 ist immer im Gepäck und fast immer im Einsatz.

Das die 30-35g das max darstellen hast du richtig verstanden. M.E ist die Rute für einem Rapala Jointed 11cm Floating schon zu weich. Sie ist auch definitiv kein harter Knüppel. Sportex Blanks waren früher gegenüber anderen Ruten etwas steifer, aber das ist heute nicht mehr unbedingt so.

Uli


----------



## Bellyboatangler (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: SPORTEX Ruten*

Wie soll man das verstehen, wenn ich etwas steifes haben will, dann kann ich nicht mehr Sportex kaufen:v Sportex ist die einzigste Marke die ich nicht gleich zerbreche.

Stehe mehr auf steifere Ruten


----------



## Ullov Löns (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: SPORTEX Ruten*

Nein, nein,

der Punkt ist eher ein anderer, nämlich die unterschiedlichen Angaben der Hersteller zum WG.

Ich habe z.b. zwei Kevlar ummantelte Ruten mit ähnlichem Aufbau und ähnlichen Eigenschaften.

Sie sind ca. gleich lang.

Die Kevspin hat ein angegebenes WG bis 35g, die andere, eine MP1, ist mit 5-45g angegeben.

Nun sollte man ja meinen die 45er müsste härter und robuster sein als die Kevspin. Weit gefehlt. Bei der Kevspin ist das Gewicht angegeben mit der sich die Rute gerade noch komfortabel werfen lässt. Bei der MP1 ist wirklich das absolute maximale WG angegeben. Die Rute ist bei 28g schon überladen, gesetzt den Fall man zieht wirklich voll durch. Ihr Wohlfülhwurfgewicht liegt bei 22g. 

Es entsteht durch die unterschiedlichen WG ein falscher Eindruck, aber es liegen den WGs auch unterschiedliche Bedeutungen zu grunde.

Somit erreicht Sportex bei den Nutzern das subjektive Gefühl, dass die Ruten recht hart seien. Dazu kommt das Sportex recht vorhersagbare Ruteneigenschaften bietet und somit auch eine gewisse Verlässlichkeit.

Uli


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: SPORTEX Ruten*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Dazu kommt das Sportex recht vorhersagbare Ruteneigenschaften bietet und somit auch eine gewisse Verlässlichkeit.


Das wirklich allerbeste (der alten Kev-Art) ist die Robustheit der Oberfläche, der dicke Kevlarpanzer der ganz viel verzeiht.
Wo eine andere Rute schnell angeritzt ist und danach irgendwannn "shocking zerplatzt", nimmt die KevSpin das spuren- und murrenlos hin. Wenn die neuen Blanks das genauso abkönnen #c, bleibt die Rute immer eine erste Wahl für alle Einsatzgebiete wo es robust sein soll und ein bischen härter zugeht, z.B. Küste, Talsperren und (scharfe) Steine.

Vergleichbar robust vom Blank her (und günstiger als Sportex) kenne ich nur die Balzer Magna Magic Spin+Seatrout, evtl. noch Matrix MX5 u Matrix MX9, die haben recht dicken Lack, vor allem ein nicht direkt tragendes hartes Mesh an der Oberfläche und ganz viel Elastizität und Druckreserven durch die verschiedenen (schweren) Innenmäntel, u.a. echte Glasfaser was eine ganz andere Reserve als Kohlefaser bietet. So kratz+kerbfest wie die KevSpin ist aber keine andere, auch nicht die Dynakev/MP1 oder die Balzers.


----------



## Nelson (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: SPORTEX Ruten*

also das hört sich doch schon alles recht doll an !! |supergri
es scheint als sei sie meine neue leichte hechtrute :k
ob ne rute was taugt, hier zum wobbeln, sieht man eh erst am wasser...
ich danke euch jungs :m


----------



## Ullov Löns (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: SPORTEX Ruten*



Nelson schrieb:


> ...ob ne rute was taugt, hier zum wobbeln, sieht man eh erst am wasser...


 
Du bist ja wirklich putzig.

Die Kevspin 3053 ist eine Bombenallroundrute.

Der rauhe Blank, die Leichtigkeit, die Wurfweiten, die Drillreserven, das Farbenspiel de Kevlarmantels...:l:l:l

Hach... ich bin in meine Angelrute verliebt.|supergri|supergri|supergri


Zum Hechtfischen mit Wobblern taugt sie nur sehr begrenzt. Da gibt es wirklich besseres. Zum Fischen mit Wobblern sollte deine Rute ein höheres WG haben. Wie gesagt ein mittlerer Rapala Jointed zieht bei der Kevspin schon deutlich die Rutenspitze krumm. 



Uli


----------



## Mr. Sprock (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: SPORTEX Ruten*

@ Expertenteam:

Ist es wirklich war, dass die Sportex 3053 und das Modell von Ockert zwei verschiedenen Blanks sind? Kann doch wohl nicht wahr sein 
Wieso fertigt man nicht die alte Serie unter der Bezeichnung "classic" oder ähnlich weiter?


----------



## Mack (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: SPORTEX Ruten*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Da fällt mir spontan als absolutes Gegenteil die Sportex Twister ein... aber das gehört hier ja nicht her .



Hallo Chrizzi

Da ich momentan eine Spinnrute(Sportex) zum Zanderangeln suche, wäre es nicht schlecht wenn du deine positiven oder Negativen Erfahrung mit der Twister mal Posten könntest.
Ich fische meist mit Gufis zwischen 17 und 22gramm und könnte da einige Tipps von euch zu den Sportex Ruten Twister, Zander und Carat Spin 2 (Länge 270-280 cm) gebrauchen.

Gruß Mack


----------



## Ullov Löns (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: SPORTEX Ruten*

Wie das genau ist kann ich beim besten willen nicht sagen.
Aber der Blank der neuen ist eindeutig dicker als der Blank der alten Kevspin. Das läßt sich gut mit bloßem Auge erkennen. Ich hatte neulich die neue Kevspin von einem Bekannten mit auf dem Boot und war etwas verdutzt, als mir dass auffiel. Wir haben die neue dann mit meiner alten verglichen und nachgemessen. Der Unterschied betrug am oberen Griffende, bei gleicher Grifflänge ca. 2-3mm.

Mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen.

Uli


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: SPORTEX Ruten*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Aber der Blank der neuen ist eindeutig dicker als der Blank der alten Kevspin. Das läßt sich gut mit bloßem Auge erkennen.


Auch die Art wie das gewebt ist, ist ganz anders, rechteckig und flacher wie das bei vielen Hersteller üblich ist. Scheint aber was zusammenzupassen, rainer1962 hatte ein neues E-teil (gebrochenes HT unter Steckung, Materialfehler, von Sportex nach langer Zeit noch ersetzt) und dazu die alte Spitze der 9ft KevPike, muß also zumindest in der Steckung gleich sein. Habe aber noch keine im Vergleich testen können.

@Nelson: hol Dir nicht die 3053, sondern eine gebrauchte 3054, die kann das mit den Hechten einfach viel besser und für ~200 EUR bekommt man die auch "aufgekauft". Ich habe 2*3053 und 2*3054, und die gebe ich sicher nie her, selbst eine Harrison VHF ändert da nichts dran. Die KevSpin stehen zwar mehr zuhause oder in Bereitschaft, aber im Fall der Fälle weiß ich einfach worauf ich mich mehr verlassen kann. :m

Zu der 3054 schrieb ich schon mal und das verteidige ich auch: Meiner Meinug nach besser als die BP oder andere Top-Ruten für das universelle mittelschwere Hechtfischen, wenn man nebenbei noch andere Sachen mit kleineren Ködern machen will und daher einen Universalisten braucht und die 3053 einfach zu schwach ist, und man nicht gerade auf Großwels und so aus ist.
Daß Sportex/Ockert die 54er nicht mehr im Programm hat und auf die unsäglich unharmonischere KevPike verweist, ist meiner Beurteilung nach ein Armutszeugnis.


----------



## Chrizzi (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: SPORTEX Ruten*



Mack schrieb:


> Hallo Chrizzi
> 
> Da ich momentan eine Spinnrute(Sportex) zum Zanderangeln suche, wäre es nicht schlecht wenn du deine positiven oder Negativen Erfahrung mit der Twister mal Posten könntest.
> Ich fische meist mit Gufis zwischen 17 und 22gramm und könnte da einige Tipps von euch zu den Sportex Ruten Twister, Zander und Carat Spin 2 (Länge 270-280 cm) gebrauchen.
> ...


 

Also... die Twister ist ein echt geiler Stock, leider nicht so sehr zu brauchen.

Man könnte ihn fast mit einem Stück Gummi vergleichen.

Rute: Sportex Twister (nicht die Turbo Twister)
2,75m
5-15g WG

Am Forellenteich kann man damit richtig die Blicke auf sich ziehen, weil bei einer 5-6 pfd Forelle sich der "Stock" bis ins Kork biegt und eine sehr geile Kurve bildet. 

Bei einem größeren Spinner biegt sich die Rute schon halb durch, nur weil der Spinner so viel Druck macht. 

Im großen und ganzen, ist es mehr Spielzeug und momentan ist da auch nur ein ~4cm Twister dran um Barsche zu ärgern. Ansonsten ist der Stock mit am Forellenteich. 

Ich denke mal mit kleineren Twistern/Gummifischen ist sie ganz ok, da diese keinen großen Druck machen. Schwer ist es allerdings ein vernünftigen Anschlag durchzubringen... Am Forellenteich hab ich einen Fisch von 5-6 auf'm Spinner gefangen. Der Anschlag wurde immer heftiger (mit Mono), dürfte später fast so ausgesehen haben, als wollte ich den Fisch mit Hilfe des Angschlags direkt an Land schießen.
Wenn man aber gute Haken verwendet, geht das sicherlich auch ganz gut. Man muss sich nur an diesen echt weichen Stock erstmal gewöhnen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: SPORTEX Ruten*



Thilo (NRW) schrieb:


> Ist es wirklich war, dass die Sportex 3053 und das Modell von Ockert zwei verschiedenen Blanks sind?


Mich würde ja auch neben den optischen und Maßunterschieden des 3053-Clones interessieren, wie gut die sich im Vergleich verhalten, ob noch genügend HM-Kern drin ist und sich die Robustheit genauso bewahrheitet. #c |kopfkrat
Da ich mir als Selbstbauer aber kaum eine neue fertig kaufen werde, frag ich mal so in die Runde, wer eine neue hat #h, die mal gelegentlich vergleichen.



> Kann doch wohl nicht wahr sein
> Wieso fertigt man nicht die alte Serie unter der Bezeichnung "classic" oder ähnlich weiter?


Das wieso kann man leicht erfassen, wenn man sich an dem zweifellos vorhandenen Ruhm der alten KevSpins mal orientiert ... selbst mit Negativberichten zur Firma, Pleite usw. fragen ja Leute danach, Selbstläufer sozusagen. :g


----------



## Nelson (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: SPORTEX Ruten*

sooo - habe eben meine sportex 3053 erhalten
ein sahnestück!!!
am besten ist natürlich der blank...schön dicke klarlack drauf und besonders geil, man sieht nicht nur die kohlefaser sondern man fühlt sie auch, wenn man den blank streichelt.
die steifheit ist eher mittel. zumindest in der spitze. aber schön kräftiges rückgrat. im vergleich zu einer illex ashure aber doch eher weich. dafür wird sie aber nicht so leicht brechen  hoff ich mal...
ringe sind auch topp!! genauso wie kork und rollenhalter.
einzige verbesserungsmerkmale wären ein anderer hakenhalte (statt den klapphalter besser eine einfache drahtöse; wirkt einfach stabiler) und eine zapfenverbindung.
aber das sind kleinigkeiten!!!
einfach robustes gerät - das merkt man einfach!!!

werde demnächst berichten wie sie sich so in der praxis schlägt.


straffe schnur!!


----------



## Pikepauly (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: SPORTEX Ruten*

@Nelson
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur neuen Rute und dicke Fische!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: SPORTEX Ruten*



Nelson schrieb:


> werde demnächst berichten wie sie sich so in der praxis schlägt.


Wär ja gut, möglichst mit Foto(s) von der Rute!


----------



## Markus18 (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: SPORTEX Ruten*



Mack schrieb:


> Hallo Chrizzi
> 
> Da ich momentan eine Spinnrute(Sportex) zum Zanderangeln suche, wäre es nicht schlecht wenn du deine positiven oder Negativen Erfahrung mit der Twister mal Posten könntest.
> Ich fische meist mit Gufis zwischen 17 und 22gramm und könnte da einige Tipps von euch zu den Sportex Ruten Twister, Zander und Carat Spin 2 (Länge 270-280 cm) gebrauchen.
> ...



Tach auch, weiß nicht genau zu welcher Spotex Twister du Informationen haben willst und ich die von Chrizzi genannte Rute nicht kenne, kann Dir aber zur Ts 2803 folgendes berichten.Rutenlänge beträgt 2.80 m, das Wg. ist mit 45 Gramm angegeben .Farbe grün ahnlich der Carat Spin 1, oberes Griffteil recht kurz und aus Gummi(Duplon).Cross winding, SIC`s und schmale Abschlusskappe.Mit 210 Gramm nicht gerade die leichteste Rute ihrer Klasse aber ich denke dadurch auch sehr robust, sportexlike halt.Recht harter, schneller Blank der sich bei Beleastung bis ins hintere Drittel biegt.Für ne mittlere Jigrute ein gut gelungener Stecken, mit dem Leute, die mit Besenstielen ala UBS nix anfangen können oder was leichteres suchen, bestimmt Ihren Spass haben werden.Für Gufis ab 12 cm mit dementsprechenden Köpfen und bisserl Strömung jedoch zu weich.Alles drunter und speziell Twister lassen sich damit aber prima fischen.Mir jedoch für meine Zwecke (11er Kopyto 20er Kopf) zu leicht, weshalb ich die Rute auch wieder verkaufe.Wenn einer Interesse hat, einfach melden!

Testbericht unter http://www.ockert.net/main/img/Twister_AWO13_07.pdf

Mfg M.G.     #h


----------



## Nelson (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: SPORTEX Ruten*

Hab gesehen das noch die blanks der "alten" 3054 zu haben sind.
und zwar bei cmw-rutenbau und bei thr-rutenbau.
währe doch mal ne überlegung wert oder?! |kopfkrat

aber was wird so für den aufbau einer rute genommen?
reine arbeitsleistung meine ich.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: SPORTEX Ruten*



Nelson schrieb:


> währe doch mal ne überlegung wert oder?!
> aber was wird so für den aufbau einer rute genommen?


Also Blank + 150 = einfache Rute, kannste in etwa rechnen.


----------



## Nelson (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: SPORTEX Ruten*

sind die 150 euro jetzt die arbeitskosten, oder die restlich materialkosten (rollenhalter, ringe, griff etc.)?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: SPORTEX Ruten*



Nelson schrieb:


> sind die 150 euro jetzt die arbeitskosten, oder die restlich materialkosten (rollenhalter, ringe, griff etc.)?


Wenn Du einfache Sachen nimmst, ist das mit drin.
Es lassen sich aber eben auch schnell 100 und 200 EUR mehr drin "versenken", das liegt bei Dir.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: SPORTEX Ruten*



Nelson schrieb:


> Hab gesehen das noch die blanks der "alten" 3054 zu haben sind.
> und zwar bei thr-rutenbau.




Tipp: Dort ausschließlich auf Rechnung bestellen.


----------



## ironworker (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: SPORTEX Ruten*

Moin Moin
Ich habe mit dem Twistern erst jetzt angefangen.Und Dein Posting mit dem Verkauf der Sportex Twister ist schon eine Weile her!Trotz allem ist die Rute noch zu haben?
Gruß Axel


----------



## ironworker (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: SPORTEX Ruten*

Noch mal ich.
Die Mail war für Markus18 bestimmt. SORRY!


----------



## just_a_placebo (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: SPORTEX Ruten*

Kannst auch Beiträge löschen oder editiern.
Da gibts so nen Button gleich bei dem Beitrag


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: SPORTEX Ruten*

Aha, es gibt wieder Neue Blanks von Sportex! 
Manchmal hilft meckern |splat2: doch wohl!  :m  ("Ohne Blanks keine anständigen HighEnder Ruten")

Blank Sportex Kev Spin (2007/8 Ockert, CMW)
2,75m	30-45g	
2,75m	50-90g	
3,00m	30-45g	
3,00m	50-90g
3,00m	90-150g

Kennt die wer, Erfahrungen damit?
Die Daten sind schon mal vollkommen anders als die der alten Blanks.


----------



## Blueplay76 (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: SPORTEX Ruten*

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte das Thema noch mal aus der "Versenkung" hoch holen, Grund dafür ist eine Sportex Carat 1 Spin U-Light. Diese ist angeblich seit 2008 neu auf dem Markt. Die Rute ist 2,00m lang, 2-geteilt und hat ein Wurfgewicht von 1-10g. Jedoch ist das, wie ich finde, untertrieben. Für mein Empfinden liegt das optimale WG der Rute bei 8-15g (Trockentest). Die Rute hat ein extrem kurzes Handteil und hat mich sofort fasziniert, ist relativ straff ausgelegt, soweit dies bei der WG-Klasse möglich ist. Das Gewicht der Rute liegt bei ca. 120gr. Meiner Meinung nach, ist auch ein anderen Blank, als der der Carat 1 verwendet worden. Der neue, zumindest bei der Rute die ich in der Hand hatte, war straffer. Allerdings ist die U-Light auch 10cm kürzer gewesen. Ich habe schon ein paar kurze Info's zu Rute bekommen, wäre aber an weiteren sehr interessiert. Vor allem, wie die Rute mit Strömungsdruck von fließenden Gewässern (Sieg, Buhnen im Rhein) umgeht. Ködergröße sind Wobbler (Chubby, Squirrels etc.) bis 10 cm und ca. 10g und ab und an ein Spinner Klasse 1 + 2. Vielleicht kann mir aber auch jemand Alternativen (2m bis 2,4m) nennen. Vor allem das kurze Handteil finde sehr gut gelungen. Vielen Dank schon mal an dieser Stelle.

Gruß
Blueplay


----------



## Bobster (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: SPORTEX Ruten*

Sportex untertreibt immer 


.......ich habe hier noch einmal etwas interessantes von mir selber gefunden. (personliche Mitteilung von Ockert und Gerlinger)

... Für das Idealgewicht (WG) besagt die Regel, ca. 20 % unterhalb der Maximalangabe, bringt die Rute die optimalsten Eigenschaften beim Wurf.

In Deinem Fall: -10g WG
Ideales WG         8g Ideales WG 

Das kann ich Dir bestätigen.
Desweiteren habe ich keine Probleme 1-2g Minis auf Distanz
zu bringen...und 15g wirft "die kleine" auch noch locker !

...und wie schon erwähnt, die große (Rhein, Sieg, etc.,)
Strömungsdruck Erfahrung konnte ich damit noch nicht sammeln.

Bei diesem Thema müsste jetzt eigentlich
"SuperDet" an einer grünen Typ -0 geflochtenen
herein geschwebt kommen ......

Wo ist Det ......



Bobster


----------



## Blueplay76 (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: SPORTEX Ruten*

Hi Bobster,

nochmals vielen Dank! Was heißt denn auf "Weite bringen" genau? Wenn wir jetzt mal einen kleinen Illex nehmen, ist ja egal ob Chubby oder Cherry die wiegen ja alle so 3 - 6 gramm, wie weit kriegst du Ihn raus? Hatte die Rute am WE nochmal in der Hand. Hatte leider (oder aus Sicht meiner Geldbörse zum Glück) nicht soviel Zeit im Gepäck, sonst wäre sie wahrscheinlich schon mein. Was mich halt echt "anmacht" ist der kurze Griff und das Gewicht. Wenn Sie jetzt noch so eine offizielle WG Angabe 8-15gr und 20 cm mehr Länge hätte, wäre sie perfekt.

So jetzt habe noch einen Nachtrag vom Händler: Laut Händlerkatalog liegt das tolerierte WG bei 15gr. Auf Nachfrage was das bedeutet, wurde mir erklärt, "dass 15 gr noch ohne Einbußen auf die Aktion und Genauigkeit geworfen werden können." Nach dem Trockentest würde ich das so "unterschreiben".


----------



## Bobster (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: SPORTEX Ruten*

...also, ich hab das alles schon beschrieben im UL Combo Tröt - Hast Du Dir den schon zu Gemüte geführt ?

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=99185&page=5

...und ich möchte keine andere als "Die Kleine" :l
Mit 5g wirfst Du locker 15-20 Meter !
...ohne Rückenwind :q
Ich werfe einen 2g mini 15 Meter damit !

Die Angabe decken sich doch alle - bei mir im Katalog
steht (glaube ich) WG -10
Bei Ocker im Netz steht (glaube ich) WG -12



....es gibt aber noch die eine oder andere
in der Klasse- Alles Geschmäck- und Einsatzsache !

Eventuell möchte Det ja doch noch etwas dazu schreiben 

Ansonsten den o.g. Tröt durchlesen und dort auch
posten, denn dort gehört Deine Frage eigentlich hin.


Bobster


----------



## Blueplay76 (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: SPORTEX Ruten*

Ja,

da ist der post wohl besser aufgehoben. Setze ich mal rüber, Danke.


----------



## Bobster (17. November 2008)

*AW: SPORTEX Ruten*

Hallo,
ich fische mit Begeisterung die "alten" sowie die "neuen"
Sportex Ruten.
'bin aber nicht "Betriebsblind"  sondern fische auch das
Angebot anderer Hersteller.

Da ich zum "spinnen" noch etwas um die 100g WG suche
und die Zeit günstig erscheint.....

....fischt jemand die *Kev Sea Spin 3056* 
    und würde seine Erfahrungen mitteilen ?

Reales WG ?
Optimales WG ?
..zum gufieren geeignet ?
Preis - Leistung ?

...ich denke mein Einsatzbereich wird bei schweren Wobblern
um die 60g-80g liegen...und ich wollte schon immer 'mal
25er Gummies probieren.

Der Meter Hecht hat dieses Jahr noch nicht gebissen,
deswegen jetzt diese "Übersprungsreaktion" 

Danke

Bobster


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. November 2008)

*AW: SPORTEX Ruten*

Hey Bobster,

ich fische die Sea Spin in 2,75m und habe das gute Stück bisher ausschließlich zum Gufieren auf der Ostsee benutzt.
Meine Köpfe sind bis 95g + dann noch Gummis bis 15cm und ich zieh damit voll durch...:q
Mein Zielfisch ist allerdings auch nicht der Entenschnabel sondern eher der Dorsch!
Aber auch 23er Gummilatschen mit -50g Köpfen kannste unter Garantie prima fischen ohne dass die Rute überlastet ist.

Preis/Leistung finde ich gerechtfertigt!


----------



## Bobster (17. November 2008)

*AW: SPORTEX Ruten*

...na das war doch 'mal ein aussagekräftiges posting.#6

Danke Dirk 
|wavey:



Bobster


----------



## Bobster (27. November 2008)

*AW: SPORTEX Ruten*

Ich bins nochmal.....

Das Weihnachtsgeld brennt mir in der Tasche 
und ich möchte jetzt endlich mal zuschlagen .....

Da ich mich schon länger für die Kev Sea Spin in 3.00
interessiere, mir aber neulich eine in der Bucht vor der
Nase weggeschnappt wurde :r nun folgendes..

Kev Sea Spin
'habe gehört die 2009 Serie hat austauschbare Gewichte
im Handteil - zum regulieren des Schwerpunktes.
Hat da schon jemand ne Meinung zu ?

Kev Wels 3050
'hätte die Gelegenheit diese gebraucht zu erwerben.
WG 200 und in 3.00 m
Es müsste 'ne Rute aus den späten 90igern sein.
Leider habe ich die Kataloge nicht.
Fischt die jemand und möchte seine Erfahrungen mitteilen.
Was wäre ein angemessener Preis fur eine ca. 10 mal
gefischte ohne "Macken" und fast hellem Kork ?
Photo ?

Danke 


Bobster


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (28. November 2008)

*AW: SPORTEX Ruten*

Moin Moin #h
Hab hier grad den 09er Sportexkatalog vor mir liegen:l
Die neuen TiBoron sind ja nun wirklich mal der Knaller... vor allem der Preis|bigeyes... Dafür kann man dann ja schon wirlklich von Hand aufbauen lassen.... Hat mit den Ruten zufällig schon jemand erste Erfahrungen gesammelt??

Was mich aber viel mehr interessieren würde sind die ebenfalls neuen Saphir Ruten:l 
Die würde von der Blankfarbe perfekt zu meinen GS 8 passen. Ich habe da an die SR2752 Saphir 2 ,WG 35gr. Toleranz |kopfkrat25-45;+
oder die SR2753 Saphir 3,WG 50gr. Toleranz 35-59;+
zum leichten Gufieren mit 7-18gr Köpfen und 8-10cm GuFi´s bzw 12-15cm No Action gedacht.
Kann mir einer von Euch zufällig zu den Ruten schon etwas berichten??
Vielen Dank im voraus für die hoffentlich zahlreichen antworten!

P.S. @bobster

Yo, die Kev Sea Spin hat austauschbare Gewichte, genau wie die Saphir auch. Nennt sich  S-B-S (Sportex-Balance-System). Nur die TiBoron haben fest integrierte Tariergewichte. Alle Serien darunter haben dieses Feature nicht.


----------



## Bobster (28. November 2008)

*AW: SPORTEX Ruten*

Hallo |wavey:

Keiner da mit Erfahrungen an einer 
Kev Wels 3050 in 3 Meter ......


Bobster


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. November 2008)

*AW: SPORTEX Ruten*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> Kann mir einer von Euch zufällig zu den Ruten schon etwas berichten??
> Vielen Dank im voraus für die hoffentlich zahlreichen antworten!


Ich konnte mir am 15.11. mal ihre besseren neuen Kev-Blanks angucken.
Und war doch gelinde entäuscht, die sind auf jeden Fall merklich schwerer als die alten "orginalen", und sehr teuer relativ zum sonstigen Angebot, was sie weiter abwerten läßt. 
Und: In der kräftig+robust Klasse gibt es schon genug, ala Balzer Matrix, DAM Sumo, Cormoran BlackBull usw., jeder Billiglabel wie Interfisch oder Skorpion baut auch genau die gleichen Blanks auf, und die Ruten bekommt man für ~50 wenn man sucht, unzerstörbar und sehr robust, bei der Preisdifferenz frage ich mich dann wirklich, wer die Ruten von Sportex noch braucht, zumal sie mit dem neuen leichten Kram ala SeriesOne, Ironfeather usw. nicht im mindesten mithalten können. Vom Handmade im 400-500 EUR Bereich ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## Bobster (30. November 2008)

*AW: SPORTEX Ruten*

*Geld fängt keine Fische.*

Ich brauche natürlich keine TiBoron für 500 Euronen.
Ich brauche auch keinen High End Hand Made Spinnruten 
Diskussions Tröt

....finde aber beides goil-und wenn ich die Gelegenheit
habe schau ich mir die beim Dealer meines Vertrauens an,
und wenn se mir gefällt.......

Brauchen braucht man so etwas nicht......

..."bilde" mir aber auch ein, wenn ich etwas brauchen würde,
was ich nicht brauche,
würde ich es eher von Sportex (nicht) brauchen 
als von Interfish :q

Bobster


----------



## Wasserpatscher (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: SPORTEX Ruten*

Ich habe eine Saphir 1, 215cm, Wg 15g. Ich hatte schon damit geliebäugelt, sie zu kaufen, habe sie dann aber sogar geschenkt bekommen. Wenn ich's mal wieder ans Wasser schaffe damit, werde ich berichten.

Der erste Augenschein hat mich jedenfalls voll überzeugt.


----------



## Bobster (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: SPORTEX Ruten*

Ich bekomme immer nur Socken und Krawatten geschenkt |evil:

Würde mich als bekennender Sporttexter sehr interessieren.
z.B. wie hoch würdest Du das "ideale" WG einschätzen ?
      wie weiter runter/hoch wirft sie noch zufriedenstellend ?
      wie "schwabbelt" sie :q
      wie sauber ist die Verarbeitung.
      Kannst Du einen Unterschied (außer dem Gewicht der Rute) zwischen Carat Spin und Saphir erklären ?

Wenn Du magst, berichte mal.

Bobster


----------



## Wasserpatscher (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: SPORTEX Ruten*

Erste Erfahrungen mit der Sportex Saphir 1, 215cm, Wg 15g (SR2151):

Ich habe an einem kleinen Bach (2-4m breit, stark zugewachsen) geangelt. Zum Einsatz kamen ausschließlich Miniwobbler von etwa 4g, also definitiv kein Test, der etwas über Wurfweiten aussagt, sondern etwas über Handling und Präzision. 

Die Rolle war eine Twinpower 2500, denn wegen der starken Strömung wollte ich eine etwas dickere Schnur - Stroft GTM Monofil 0,25 - verwenden, und auf meiner Minirolle war eine etwas zu dünne drauf.

Die Rute ist sehr leicht (Herstellerangabe 140g), fast schon ein Fliegenruten-Feeling*, und wirft auch die recht leichten Köder noch recht gut. Im Vergleich zu meiner Balzer Edition IM10 (210cm, Wg 5-25g) fällt auf, dass sie leichter ist und sich noch etwas schneller anfühlt. Dementsprechend wirft sie etwas präziser und erfüllt so wirklich alle Erwartungen, die ich an diesem Gewässer in sie gesteckt habe.

Leider habe ich keinen Fisch drillen können - es biss halt nichts - aber die Aktion ist Sportex-typisch semiparabolisch und vom Charakter her klar steifer als meine vier Jahre alt Sportex Carat Spin 2. Inwieweit das auch für die neueren Carat Spin Modelle und das entsprechende Wurfgewicht gilt, kann ich nicht sagen. Und wie gesagt, sie ist schnell - sie zeichnet sich durch ein hohes Rückstellvermögen aus.

Ich bin mal gespannt, wie sie sich mit etwas schwereren Ködern und größeren Wurfweiten verhält und melde mich dann wieder!

*Ich würde den Blank gerne mal mit einer 6er oder 7er Fliegenschnur ausprobieren.


----------



## Bobster (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: SPORTEX Ruten*

@Wasserpatscher

..._und vom Charakter her klar steifer als meine vier Jahre alt Sportex Carat Spin 2._ 

Das ist eine Aussage mit der ich etwas anfangen.
Super..

Danke #h

Bobster


----------



## kali (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: SPORTEX Ruten*

Habs mal hochgeholt...
Kennt jemand die "neuen" Carat Z Ruten.
Sind diese zu gebrauchen zum Gufi oder eher als universal spinne anzusehn?
Mich würde auch interessieren welchen Eindruck die Kev-spin bei euch macht.
Gruß Kali


----------



## MegabassDestroyer (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: SPORTEX Ruten*



kali schrieb:


> Habs mal hochgeholt...
> Kennt jemand die "neuen" Carat Z Ruten.
> Sind diese zu gebrauchen zum Gufi oder eher als universal spinne anzusehn?
> Mich würde auch interessieren welchen Eindruck die Kev-spin bei euch macht.
> Gruß Kali


 
Sind die teile überhaupt gebrauchbar? Interessiere mich auch für die Dinger. Können die von der Feinfühligkeit was? Das ist für mich das "A&O".  Merkt man das Aufkommen des Bleis in der Spitze und später am Griff?


----------



## Bobster (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: SPORTEX Ruten*

Ich glaube nicht unverhältnismässig falsch zu liegen
wenn ich die Carat Zander eher als Zander Köderfischrute
bezeichne.

Als Gufie-Rute weniger brauchbar, dafür gibt es eher
die Sportex Opal Lure, welche ich endlich mal bei einem Freund fischen konnte.
Er ist begeistert, persönlich finde ich sie Ihrem Preis-Leistungsverhälnis angemessen.
Ist halt 'ne andere Liga als z.B. die Bushwacker.


----------



## Bobster (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: SPORTEX Ruten*

...apropos Sportex Kev Spin.....

Kev Wels,
Kex Sea Spin
Kev Pike
Kev Spin......etc.,

fische ich alle :vik:

was möchtest Du denn wissen ?

Die Kev-Serie ist* für mich persönlich* so das beste was es 
"von der Stange" zu kaufen gibt :q
...und die Kev-Spin Serie ist sicher keine Gufie-Rute !!!!!!
Das sind richtige Spinn, Blinker und vor allen Dingen Wobbler-Ruten.
Traumhaft !!!!
Natürlich gibt es die Fraktion der "nur die alten Sportex sind gut", usw.
Nicht vergessen 10 Boardies 9 Meinungen, aber falls sich jetzt doch jemand traut seine Schimanski Ruten zu belobhudeln, dem sei hier an dieser Stelle die Überschrift des Tröts in Erinnerung gerufen.

Es geht hier um *Sportex-Ruten*


----------



## MegabassDestroyer (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: SPORTEX Ruten*

Gibt es auch eine Gummirute? Die so ríchtig was kann?


----------



## Bobster (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: SPORTEX Ruten*

...habe ich doch geschrieben 

Sportex Opal Lure !

http://www.ockert.net/main/index.php?id=1104,0,0,1,0,0


----------



## MegabassDestroyer (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: SPORTEX Ruten*

ah ok, ich frag mich wie man da so einen billigen Hakeneinhänger verbauen kann. Das Teil bricht nach 3 mal fischen direkt ab. Das Video hat leider null Qualität. Man erhält dort keine brauchbaren Infos. Ein vergleich zu einer bewährten Rute wie z.B. zur Rocksweeper wäre nice.


----------



## Blueplay76 (1. November 2009)

*AW: SPORTEX Ruten*

Guten Morgen,

ich finde die Sportex Saphir Ruten 3 und 4 sehr gelungen. Diese sollten zum gufiangeln fuktionieren. Die Saphir 4 auf jeden Fall. Haben leider keine Fuji Ringe.


----------



## Magnumwerfer (1. November 2009)

*AW: SPORTEX Ruten*

Hi!

Wer kann denn was zu der TiBoron l 270, WG 60 sagen?

http://www.ockert.net/main/img/Guetesiegel_Blinker_Sportex_TiBoron.pdf


----------



## Dirty Old Man (1. November 2009)

*AW: SPORTEX Ruten*

für das geld lass ich mir eine bauen.....


----------



## Toni_1962 (1. November 2009)

*AW: SPORTEX Ruten*



Dirty Old Man schrieb:


> für das geld lass ich mir eine bauen.....


 
dass das kommt, war klar wie das Amen in der Kirche ..

aber es beantwortet die Frage nicht

und nebenbei, bedeutet "gebaute" noch lange nicht, dass diese dann besser ist ...


----------



## Magnumwerfer (1. November 2009)

*AW: SPORTEX Ruten*

...genau Toni!

Deshalb frage ich auch, es ist ja nicht zwingend dass eine teure Rute besser ist als manche billigere. 

Also, wer hat schon Erfahrungen mit ihr gemacht?


----------



## kali (2. November 2009)

*AW: SPORTEX Ruten*



Bobster schrieb:


> ...apropos Sportex Kev Spin.....
> 
> Kev Wels,
> Kex Sea Spin
> ...


----------



## Bobster (2. November 2009)

*AW: SPORTEX Ruten*

@Magnumwerfer

Ich *könnte *sagen, dass ich sogar schon einmal davon
geträumt habe diese Rute zu fischen :q

....muß aber gestehen, dass es nur ein Traum war |gr:

...es gibt aber Leute hier im AB, die diese Serie fischt 

Eventuell meldet sich ja noch jemand mit
praxistauglichen Erfahrungen....ansonsten würde ich
den "Blinker" anschreiben um eventuell Kontaktdaten zu erhalten.
Ansonsten eventuell beim Dealer Deines Vertrauens
eine zur Auswahl bestellen |kopfkrat


----------



## swingtra (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: SPORTEX Ruten*

Bei Sportex kannst Du nichts verkehrt machen, auch wenn es teurer scheint, wirst Du letztendlich Sparen, weil es länger hält.

-Die Rutenbau-Kunst ist eine eigene und schon legendär.
-Die Ruten-Aktion ist eine typisch eigene (Semiparabolisch)
-Sie sind Vorreiter für viele neue Rutenbau-Matarialien, wie jetzt in 2010 mit den Carbon-Zylon - Material.


----------

